# Protein/Fiber/Fat Ratio?



## Trippinqq (May 1, 2016)

Hi,
I am currently looking into the best-balanced diet for my hedgie and need a better understanding of the ratios. I've gathered from multiple sources pretty much the same set of 30% protein, 15% fiber, and 15% fat. I have purchased the type of food that my hedgie's breeder uses, which is Purina Naturals Cat Chow with Vitamins & Minerals. I picked this because I wanted to give him some familiarity when coming to a new home, so at least he would have the same food. But as I'm learning more, I feel like this food is not the best for him? I read the bag and it has 38% protein, 9% fat, and 5% fiber.
I've watched many videos where the owner says to mix multiple brands of food to get your balance, which makes sense to me. But since this brand already has exceeded the recommended percentage of protein, will it hurt him to mix other brands that will add to the protein. Because obviously I won't find a 0% protein food in order to keep the protein intake lower.
Thanks in advance! I apologize if I seem ignorant to hedgehog care. I am trying to learn as much as possible before it is time to go pick up my hedgehog in a few weeks!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Purina is not a favorite brand here. 

I'd recommend you read the stickies on top of the different topics in each forum because most of your questions are answered there, they created the stickies so owners can learn from others experience and knowledge. Regarding food, there is the beginners sticky with tells you a lot. 

After reading those, you'll see most of your questions will be answered and then you should ask any questions you still have. 

That's what I did and I have only had Ichiro for 4 months and I help here answering questions based on wha to have learnt from the stickies.


----------



## Trippinqq (May 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

